# Speed up your workflow with Komplete Kontrol



## Soundiron Team (Jan 9, 2019)

_In this video we show you how Komplete Kontrol S-series keyboards can integrate with DAW's like Cubase, how to browse through our selection of libraries, controlling parameters directly from your keyboard and more.

_​


----------

